# Steam Zahlung funktioniert nicht



## BartholomO (28. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute, wollte heut zuschlagen bei dem Steamangebot mit LA Noire, aber immer wenn ich angegeben hab wie ich bezahlen möchte und dann bei steam nochmal die Kaufbestätigung kommt und ich dann auf Einkauf Fortsetzten klicke, crasht es auf die Shopseite zurück. Beim ersten versuch kam dann ein Fenster von Steam wo wahrscheinlich die Paysafebezahlung gekommen wär und ich den Code hätte eingeben müssen, aber da wurde angezeigt, Seite konnte nicht geladen werden oder so ähnlich und sie hat auch durch aktualisieren nicht geladen. Nun wollte ich fragen was ich versuchen kann damit meine Zahlung funktioniert, da dass Angebot ja auch nicht mehr lange gültig ist. Neustart hat auch nicht funktioniert.

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

MfG

BartholomO

EDIT: Ok jetzt nach ungefähr 10-20 mal probieren hats funktioniert.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (28. Juni 2012)

Bei mir geht es, hast du evt. das Land von Steam geändert?

Klick auf diesen Link und probiere es dann mal:
Welcome to Steam

Dann ist es wieder DE.

Mach es am besten über deinen Browser.


----------

